# Fitness photography



## JaimeGibb (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all!!

So an old friend of mine is competing in a figure competition and wants me to shoot her the day before her competition. We will be shooting outdoors in swimwear, fitness clothes and lingerie, probably poolside. I usually shoot outdoors with children and families, but I want to really define this girls muscle as best I can to make her figure pop! 

Does anyone have some advice on outdoor figure or nude lighting? Should I shoot in high light to add shadows to her shape or not? Any examples, advice or tips would be grrrreaaaatly appreciated! I will be shooting with my Canon 20D and 85mm 1.8 lens and an attachable flash (no extra lighting). Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 4, 2009)

Lighting from the sides versus direct lighting is the best way to get her muscle definition to pop.  It will create better shadows to show more definition.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Jun 4, 2009)

How would I achieve that outdoors though, with the equipment I have?


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2009)

JaimeGibb said:


> How would I achieve that outdoors though, with the equipment I have?


You don't list the kind of equipment needed to do that. That would require a couple of speedlights, off camera on light stands, with light modifiers like umbrellas or softboxes. 4 speedlights on stands would be better than 2. You can rent all that kind of gear. To buy it all would be about $1000

Your next, less optimal, option is a couple of reflectors like some white foamboard from a Staples, Wal-Mart or a crafts store. Sometimes you can use one of those silvered windshield reflectors. The only trouble is you have so much less light you can throw (compared to a speedlight) and you need at least 2 other people to aim the foamboard to get the light where you need it. You also have to use your on-camera flash in manual mode to fill and balance the highlights.

Your last option is to oil her skin and shoot during the last hour of the day when the Sun is low in the sky providing natural sidelight. The challenge then is time. You have to shoot quick to make all the wardrobe changes and the pool location may not actually accommodate the scenario.


----------

